# Adehesion to Rock/Wood--Taiwan Moss v. Java Moss?



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

One of our members kindly offered to send me some Taiwan Moss. I vaguely recall reading in the past that Taiwan Moss adheres to scaping materials better than Java Moss.

Is this the case?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Taiwan adheres well. Erect and weeping do not IME.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Taiwan moss is by far the more elegant of the selection. It sticks well.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Good deal. I can't wait!


----------

